

Notable aspects of Groupon IPO & S-1 Filing - gopi
http://www.quora.com/Groupon-IPO-S-1-Filing-June-2011/What-are-the-most-notable-aspects-of-the-Groupon-S-1

======
gopi
This is a great analysis of Groupon S-1

